# Ρουσφέτι : ηθικό πλεονέκτημα (Ζουράρις)



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 15, 2016)

Ας μη λείψει απ’ τη Λεξιλογία:

Όσο αναπνέει ο άνθρωπος, θα υπάρχει το ρουσφέτι. Όμως για την Αριστερά το ρουσφέτι έχει μια ηθική και αριστοτελική διάσταση. Γιατί από το «όλο» χρησιμοποιείται για να βοηθηθεί το ατομικό, και αυτό που χρειάζεται στήριξη. Γι’ αυτό *για μας το ρουσφέτι* έχει θετικό πρόσημο και *είναι ηθικό πλεονέκτημα*. Γιατί χρησιμοποιούμε την εξουσία για να βοηθήσουμε, όχι μόνο το γενικό, αλλά και ατομικά αναξιοπαθούντες που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτή.​
Κώστας Ζουράρις, 14.4.2016​


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2016)

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείται η εξουσία για να βοηθήσει αυτούς που έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτή, όχι αυτούς που δεν έχουν. 
:scared:


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείται η εξουσία για να βοηθήσει αυτούς που έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτή, όχι αυτούς που δεν έχουν.



:up:

Βικιπαίδεια για το ρουσφέτι:

Το ρουσφέτι στην Ελληνική κοινωνία (από την τουρκική rüşvet "δωροδοκία") αναφέρεται στην πρακτική της (συχνά αναξιοκρατικής) εύνοιας κάποιων ατόμων εις βάρος άλλων, ενίοτε με σκοπό την εξαγορά υπηρεσιών. 
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ρουσφέτι?oldformat=true

Θα συμφωνούσα απόλυτα με τον Ζουράρη, ότι η εξουσία πρέπει να μπορεί να επιλύσει ειδικά προβλήματα, να κάνει μικροδιαχείριση. Στη συγκεκριμένη διαπιστώνουμε σοβαρότατα προβλήματα μακροδιαχείρισης, ενώ το άκρο άωτο της μικροδιαχείρισης δεν είναι σε επίπεδο αναξιοπαθούντων, αλλά ίσως στο άλλο «αναξιο» που αναδεικνύεται στη Βικιπαίδεια, το αναξιοκρατικό.

Για παράδειγμα, σε διάφορες αντιπολιτευόμενες εφημερίδες η συζήτηση των ημερών αφορά το είδος της μικροδιαχείρισης που παρατηρείται στο νομοσχέδιο «Ρυθμίσεις για την έρευνα και άλλες διατάξεις». Τίποτα το αριστοτελικό εκεί. Ίσως για την περίσταση θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε τον όρο «χειριστοτελικό».

http://www.kathimerini.gr/856835/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/opoy-kleinei-ena-nhpiagwgeio


----------



## rogne (Apr 16, 2016)

Πάντως το παραπάνω άρθρο επικεντρώνεται στην ανάρμοστη εφαρμογή οικονομοτεχνικών κριτηρίων (εξοικονόμηση δαπανών) στην προσχολική εκπαίδευση, η οποία εφαρμογή αντιβαίνει, λέει, στα πορίσματα της σύγχρονης έρευνας στην προσχολική αγωγή. Δεν έχω λόγο ν' αμφιβάλλω ως προς αυτό, σχετικά με ρουσφέτια, ωστόσο, λίγα και γενικά λέει. Και ευρύτερα παρατηρώ αυτή την τάση ν' αποδίδονται στη σημερινή κυβέρνηση διάφορα ρουσφέτια, που κατά βάση όμως είναι κάτι διορισμοί στελεχών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, συνήθως ως μετακλητών υπαλλήλων (δηλ. κατά κανόνα με μικρές αμοιβές και για ορισμένο χρόνο). Ταυτόχρονα, οι πάντες αναγνωρίζουν ότι περιθώρια για ρουσφέτια α λα ΠΑΣΟΚ πλέον δεν υπάρχουν. Οπότε, για τι ακριβώς κατηγορείται η κυβέρνηση; Για την πρόθεσή της να γίνει παλιό ΠΑΣΟΚ, όπως τεκμαίρεται από τα "λάιτ" ρουσφέτια που κάνει και τα οποία, αν οι συνθήκες ήταν διαφορετικές, θα ήταν πολύ πιο... "χέβι"; Ξέρω 'γω, τίποτα πιο ουσιαστικό απ' τον Καρανίκα δεν υπάρχει να καταλογίσει κανείς στην κυβέρνηση; Αντιλαμβάνομαι, φυσικά, ότι έχει πέραση η ρουσφετολογία (όπως και η σκανδαλολογία) για αντιπολιτευτικούς σκοπούς, απ' την άλλη όμως είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο να πείσεις την κοινή γνώμη με επιχείρημα τον Καρανίκα (ή τις πτήσεις του Καμένου) ότι τη σήμερον ημέρα οι (φιλο)κυβερνητικοί τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια ενώ οι υπόλοιποι λιμοκτονούν. Προς το παρόν, οι (φιλο)κυβερνητικοί δεν έχουν δυσκολευτεί καθόλου να παρουσιάσουν νούμερα ότι οι διορισμοί ή "διορισμοί" τους είναι ελάχιστοι σε σχέση ακόμα και με τις αμέσως προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2016)

Το συγκεκριμένο, έχεις δίκιο, καταπιάνεται περισσότερο με τα νηπιαγωγεία, αλλά το είχα μόλις διαβάσει και το θεώρησα χρήσιμο. Πιο κοντά στο αντιπολιτευτικό αντιρουσφετολογικό πνεύμα είναι το άρθρο π.χ. του Μανδραβέλη, ο οποίος δεν έχει διστάσει να στηλιτεύσει τα ρουσφέτια και προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα χάσει φίλους ή ψήφους η σημερινή κυβέρνηση από τα ρουσφέτια που θα κάνει (τα τελευταία χρόνια χάνουν όλοι τους περισσότερες ψήφους από τα ρουσφέτια που _δεν_ μπορούν να κάνουν). Πιο πιθανό είναι να την πάθουν από το άθροισμα μικρών και μεγάλων διαψεύσεων. Αλλά στη διαδικασία θετικοποίησης των πεπραγμένων της συριζανελικής κυβέρνησης, το να φτάσουμε από εκείνο το «Αλλιώς μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ένας μνημονιακός και αλλιώς ένας αντιμνημονιακός» της Δούρου στο αριστοτελικό περιτύλιγμα του ρουσφετιού, ήθελε κάποια υπενθύμιση ότι τα ρουσφέτια τους δεν αφορούν μόνο αναξιοπαθούντες σαν τον Καρανίκα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2016)

Για μένα π.χ. που είμαι μακριά, το ότι γίνονται ακόμα ρουσφέτια- ακόμα κι αυτά τα υποτίθεται πενιχρά- δείχνει ότι:

α. η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει
β. υπάρχει ακόμα ψωμί, κι ας είναι λιγότερο (το ζητούμενο είναι να είναι περισσότερο από του γείτονα, όχι απόλυτα περισσότερο)
γ. τα περί ηθικού πλεονεκτήματος είναι βλακείες για τους αφισοκολλητές που δεν πρόκειται να τους γίνει κανένα ρουσφέτι γιατί κάποιος πρέπει να συνεχίσει να είναι αφισοκολλητής. 
δ. αν δεχτούμε ότι τώρα είναι λιγότερες οι δυνατότητες για ρουσφέτι, όποιος έχει εξουσία είναι σε πολύ ισχυρότερη θέση από αυτούς που είχαν εξουσία όταν υπήρχαν πολλές πορτοκαλιές που κάναν πορτοκάλια. 
ε. όλοι ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχει, το χρησιμοποιούμε και μετά το καταδικάζουμε. Κι αυτή είναι η κοινωνική σύμβαση στην Ελλάδα. Δεν επιχειρούμε να το ντύσουμε με ιδεολογίες περί βοήθειας στους αναξιοπαθούντες. Ο Ζουράρις γιατί χαλάει την πιάτσα τώρα;


----------



## rogne (Apr 16, 2016)

Κάπως δυσάρεστες διακρίσεις θα επιχειρήσω τώρα (κάτι σαν πρόχειρη... κοινωνιολογία του ρουσφετιού), αλλά η παραδοχή "γίνονται ακόμα ρουσφέτια" είναι αμφίβολη. Να θεωρήσουμε ρουσφέτι το ότι βολεύονται ακόμα τα κομματικά στελέχη (δεν εξετάζω καθόλου το ποιόν τους); Αν ναι, πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι, έστω και μόνο ελλείψει πόρων και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, υπάρχει διαφορά απ' το πατροπαράδοτο ρουσφέτι, όπου βολευόταν κόσμος και κοσμάκης με σκοπό να φτιαχτούν στρατοί ψηφοφόρων. Και αν δεν μας αρέσει αυτό το "ειδικό" ρουσφέτι, το βόλεμα των ημέτερων με τη στενή έννοια (εμένα π.χ. μου φαίνεται αηδιαστικό), πρέπει να έχουμε κάτι να αντιπροτείνουμε. Και αν π.χ. φανταζόμαστε μια στελέχωση του κράτους/της κυβέρνησης με πρόσωπα εκτός των (κυβερνητικών) κομμάτων, πρακτικά δηλαδή την κατάργηση των κομμάτων ως μηχανισμών ανάδειξης στελεχών, ελάχιστα (βασικά, καθόλου δεν) απέχουμε απ' το να αμφισβητήσουμε την κομματική δημοκρατία. Προφανώς δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για "αξιοκρατικούς" μηχανισμούς ανάδειξης συμβούλων (βουλευτών, ευρωβουλευτών, υπουργών, γραμματέων, πρωθυπουργού κλπ.), κάθε πολιτικός προϊστάμενος διαλέγει το προσωπικό που του αρέσει. Οπότε;

Πιάνω επίτηδες μία μόνο όψη του θέματος (αλλά μάλλον την πιο πολυσυζητημένη δημοσίως), χάριν της κουβέντας. Πρέπει πάντως να έχω ξαναγράψει (κάπου) ότι το ρουσφέτι (με καταχρηστική έννοια) έχει και μια έντονα συστημική, "δομική" διάσταση, στην οποία οι ημέτεροι επιμερίζονται ανά κοινωνικό/διοικητικό υποσύστημα, χωρίς παρέμβαση της κεντρικής εξουσίας (π.χ., όλο και κάτι έχουμε ακουστά για τους μηχανισμούς προσλήψεων στα καθ' ημάς ΑΕΙ). Κι όταν ακόμα υπάρχει όμως παρέμβαση της κεντρικής εξουσίας, εφόσον αυτή περιορίζεται στο υποσύστημα της κυβέρνησης, του "σκληρού πυρήνα του κράτους", μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν ξεφεύγουμε απ' αυτή τη συστημική-δομική διάσταση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2016)

Μα μην περιορίζουμε το ρουσφέτι στον (εύλογο κτγμ) διορισμό των ανακλητών πολιτικών στελεχών, όμως. Καταρχήν, ρουσφέτι είναι η παροχή κατά προτεραιότητα (ή και κατ' αποκλειστικότητα) μιας δημόσιας υπηρεσίας που είτε απαγορεύεται να παρέχεται (π.χ. σβήσιμο προστίμων, ευνοϊκή μετάθεση στρατευσίμων κ.τ.τ) είτε θα έπρεπε να παρέχεται εύκολα και με ίσους όρους σε όλους τους πολίτες (π.χ. νοσοκομειακή περίθαλψη, μόνιμοι διορισμοί).

Νομίζω ότι όταν στις αρχές της θητείας της πρωτοφανούς Αριστεράς ο Ν. Φίλης δήλωσε κάποια στιγμή ότι «έχουμε την κυβέρνηση αλλά όχι την εξουσία» μιλούσε την παραδοσιακή γλώσσα κάθε Έλληνα πολιτικού καθώς, ακολουθώντας τα πατρογονικά βήματα Μαυροματαίων και Δεληγιανναίων, εννοούσε ότι δεν διέθετε ακόμα τον μηχανισμό άσκησης μικροπολιτικής και μικροδιαχείρισης σε τέτοιο επίπεδο. Αιτία είναι διάφοροι κουτσοί μηχανισμοί που έχουν εγκατασταθεί με τα χίλια ζόρια στη χώρα (κάτι ΑΣΕΠ, κάτι Διαφάνειες κλπ) που δυσκολεύουν το ιμπέριουμ του κάθε τοπάρχη. Κάτι ανάλογο είχε διαπιστώσει άλλωστε ο ελάσσων Καραμανλής το 2005 και αναγκάστηκε να στηριχτεί στον καλολαδωμένο μηχανισμό των πασόκων ΔΥ τοποθετώντας δίπλα τους τον παράλληλο στρατό των Πάκειων ομήρων, των Ευριπίδειων μετροδηγών και των Μεσσήνιων μουσοφρουρών.


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2016)

Σχετικά με το βόλεμα ημέτερων που θεωρείται φυσιολογικό γιατί "ο καθένας θέλει γύρω του έμπιστούς του":
Πρώτα πρώτα, αναρωτιέμαι πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι πια να είναι κανείς σε θέση ευθύνης που χρειάζεται να έχει μόνο "έμπιστους" γύρω του. Και μάλιστα έμπιστους από τον οικογενειακό κύκλο, σα να λέμε δηλαδή ότι στην Ελλάδα μόνο πρώτου και δέυτερου βαθμού συγγενείς μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς, άντε το πολύ και κανέναν παιδικό φίλο. Όλοι οι άλλοι καραδοκούν για να στη φέρουνε μπαμπέσικα. 
Η ερώτηση είναι ρητορική, γιατί η εμπειρία μου από την ελληνική κοινωνία δείχνει ότι σε γενικές γραμμές όντως οι Έλληνες έχουν μεγάλη καχυποψία προς οποιον έιναι έξω από τον άμεσο κύκλο. Έλα όμως που για να φτιάξεις κράτος και κοινωνία θα πρέπει να εμπιστευτείς και τους παραέξω! Και κανονικά θα έπρεπε το κράτος να είναι πρότυπο σε αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2016)

Να συμφωνήσουμε οπωσδήποτε ότι *ο διορισμός κομματικών στελεχών σε καίρια πόστα δεν ανήκει στα ρουσφέτια*. Οι διορισμοί αυτοί είναι αναμενόμενοι, θα έλεγα ότι επιβάλλονται — αλλιώς θα μπορούσε κάθε κυβερνήτης να ισχυριστεί ότι η πολιτική του έμενε στα υπουργικά γραφεία και δεν μεταφερόταν προς τα κάτω. (Εκεί θα ήθελα όλα τα κόμματα να δείχνουν μεγαλύτερη προσοχή στην επιλογή, να αξιοποιούν στελέχη από εξωκομματικούς χώρους ή και να κρατούν στη θέση τους τους διορισμένους από προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση επιτυχημένους τεχνοκράτες.) 

Τα ρουσφέτια είναι οι *χαριστικές παροχές* σε κομματικούς οπαδούς, φίλους ή γνωστούς *με αντάλλαγμα* την εκλογική τους υποστήριξη. Δεν είναι μόνο ο διορισμός του γιου κάποιου φίλου ή το έμμεσο ρουσφέτι (θυμάμαι στις μέρες της κυβέρνησης Μητσοτάκη, όταν είχαν κοπεί οι προσλήψεις ΔΥ, ότι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις που ήθελαν κάποια εξυπηρέτηση από υπουργεία υποχρεώνονταν να πάρουν και κανένα υπάλληλο από εκείνους που δεν μπορούσαν να διοριστούν αλλιώς!). Είναι και οι άλλες τακτοποιήσεις θεμάτων που αναφέρει και ο Dr7X: ευνοϊκές μεταθέσεις, σβήσιμο προστίμων, προτεραιότητα στην είσπραξη κρατικού χρήματος ή οφειλών κ.ά. 

Ας συμφωνήσουμε επίσης ότι η αντιπολίτευση δεν θα χάνει ευκαιρία να στηλιτεύει σαν ρουσφέτια ακόμα και περιπτώσεις δίκαιων ρυθμίσεων ειδικών εξαιρέσεων. Και τέλος μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι όλο και κάποιος Ζουράρης θα πεταχτεί για να μπουρδουκλώσει τα πράγματα: γιατί άλλο είναι η ρύθμιση αδικιών ή η τακτοποίηση ατομικών υποθέσεων που γίνονται σε αποκατάσταση της δικαιοσύνης των πραγμάτων. Και *άλλο το ρουσφέτι, το οποίο εξ ορισμού είναι άδικο.* Δεν γίνεται, με βάση το μύθο περί «ηθικού πλεονεκτήματος» της Αριστεράς, να πάρει θετικό πρόσημο το ρουσφέτι της Αριστεράς. Το ρουσφέτι, όποια παράταξη κι αν το κάνει, θα βρομάει σαν ρουσφέτι.


----------

